# "Food" themed villagers?



## Twifairy (Jul 9, 2015)

I've noticed a bunch of food themed villagers
-Merengue
-Carmen
-Anicotti
-Bree

I guess Biskit could be one too

Anyone noticed any others?


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips (Jul 9, 2015)

Tangy is modelled after a tangerine and Bonbon's name means "candy" in French.

ETA: and then there's Chadder the mouse!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 9, 2015)

Zucker 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And flurry and sprinkle

- - - Post Merge - - -

And cherry


----------



## Jacob (Jul 9, 2015)

frita looks like french fries.
 Her name in Japan is a reference to Wendy's  (fast food place)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 9, 2015)

Peanut

- - - Post Merge - - -

Apple


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips (Jul 9, 2015)

Lol...and Chevre (which is goat cheese, though it also means "goat" in French)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 9, 2015)

Mint, the list goes on


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jul 9, 2015)

Filbert's name is the alt. name for the hazel nut.


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips (Jul 9, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> frita looks like french fries.
> Her name in Japan is a reference to Wendy's  (fast food place)



She totally is fries! And her head is a burger.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 9, 2015)

Anchovy


----------



## HHoney (Jul 9, 2015)

Ok let me try to make a comprehensive list:


Anchovy
Anicotti
Bonbon
Bree
Carmen
Chadder
Ch?vre 
Filbert
Flurry
Frita
Hazel 
Merengue
Mint
Peanut
Sprinkle
Tangy

Who is not on this list?


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 9, 2015)

Pecan and Hazel! And Tia, who looks like a teapot. Does that count?


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 9, 2015)

Zell reminds me of white and dark chocolate.


----------



## Peter (Jul 9, 2015)

Marshal! 
He's supposed to be a marshmallow right?


----------



## The Blood Countess (Jul 9, 2015)

Voluptua Sneezelips said:


> Lol...and Chevre (which is goat cheese, though it also means "goat" in French)



Ah, I didn't know that. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tumut (Jul 9, 2015)

Apple, Angus, Cherry, and Cheri.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Cookie.


----------



## Twifairy (Jul 9, 2015)

Really? Zucker?


----------



## Bon Bonne (Jul 9, 2015)

Twifairy said:


> Really? Zucker?



Zucker's supposed to look like takoyaki, so yeah.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 9, 2015)

Bluebear is kind of like a blueberry.


----------



## Akimari (Jul 9, 2015)

peterjohnson said:


> Marshal!
> He's supposed to be a marshmallow right?



I-I never noticed that... now Marshal's even more of a dreamie for me


----------



## Eve (Jul 9, 2015)

Merengue, Zucker, Apple, Erik (he always looks like caramel to me ^_^), Chadders (cheese), and that's it!


----------



## Twifairy (Jul 9, 2015)

Well that's rather morbid XD


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips (Jul 9, 2015)

Twifairy said:


> Really? Zucker?



Zucker means "sugar" in German.


----------



## Perri (Jul 9, 2015)

Limberg.


----------



## louise23 (Jul 11, 2015)

Akso there is Tia who looks like a teapot


----------



## Mentagon (Jul 11, 2015)

peterjohnson said:


> Marshal!
> He's supposed to be a marshmallow right?


He personally reminds me of a caramel sundae from McDonald's.


----------



## Chanyeol (Jul 11, 2015)

louise23 said:


> Akso there is Tia who looks like a teapot



Was about to post Tia as well. c:
Not really food-related but more like a drink, then.
Luckily she moved out quickly, I didn't like her!

Apart from teapot Tia I never had any 'food' villagers in my town, I'm dreaming of having Merengue though haha.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 11, 2015)

Apple, Cherry and Peaches are all fruit villagers!


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Jul 11, 2015)

I have a couple foodies in my town. I just love them for some reason! I didn't like Chadder at first but I did grow attached to him.
Can't really think of any more than the one's that have been said


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm surprised no one has said Kid Cat yet...


​​


----------



## Eve (Jul 11, 2015)

LOL, KitKat, Kid Cat, should've said that myself!


----------



## Karminny (Jul 11, 2015)

Anchovy!


----------

